# Need tips on fly fishing the logan river



## fish/hunt4life (Sep 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any tips on fly-fishing the logan river?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

the best advice I can give you is: go fish it.

You'll never catch anything unless that fly is in the water. :grin:


----------



## idratherbhuntn (Sep 21, 2011)

The Logan is one of my favorite rivers to fish but it requires some effort to figure it out. It is one of my favorite rivers to throw a hopper on during the right season(July-September). But it fishes well on nymphs too. Because it is a freestone river(no true dam) I find that the fish don't neccesarily hang out in the deeper pools but rather will be feeding with several feet of the river bank and behind rocks. I won't tell you where to go but just know that there are fish along the entire river and some of the fish might surprise you. 

Get out and enjoy the river and be patient, you will eventually find the fish and figure it out!


----------



## fish/hunt4life (Sep 3, 2016)

OK thanks, i am newer to fly-fishing, so just needed some help.


----------

